# epivapin.exe took over my internet explorer please help



## sandryly1 (Apr 9, 2006)

It looks like this virus has taken over my internet explorer i run the hijack and this is what it reads:

Thank you in advance.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:51:19 PM, on 12/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vVX3000.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\arservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\MediaServer\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$PINNACLESYS\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe
c:\program files\pinnacle\shared files\programs\mediaserver\pmshost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
C:\Program Files\eMule\emule.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://softwarereferral.com/jump.php?wmid=6010&mid=MjI6Ojg5&lid=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by Cox High Speed Internet
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\8.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - MRI_DISABLED - (no file)
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\8.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: OFK System - {E2D31F0C-78A4-4713-A7E4-6F4A50525D4B} - C:\WINDOWS\blopenvtrm.dll
O2 - BHO: SearchSettings Class - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - C:\Program Files\Search Settings\kb125\SearchSettings.dll
O3 - Toolbar: The retnsrp - {D528386A-A286-4697-9C9C-47856CCD7F67} - C:\WINDOWS\retnsrp.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMAScheduler] c:\Program Files\Sonic\DigitalMedia Plus\DigitalMedia Archive\DMAScheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX3000] C:\WINDOWS\vVX3000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe -CheckReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trend Micro AntiVirus 2007] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavui.exe -1 --delay 200
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] C:\Program Files\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_8 -reboot 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [My Web Search Community Tools] "C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\8.bin\m3IMPipe.exe"
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Pin.lnk = C:\hp\bin\CLOAKER.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Palm Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\register.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HOTSYNCSHORTCUTNAME.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZNfox000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Internet Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\tmlsp.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://www.costcophotocenter.com/CostcoActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://javadl-esd.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-6u3-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B030900C-746A-47BF-8B1D-EA3FB3395563} (CoxFastConnect20 Control) - https://fastconnect.cox.net/cd20/CoxFastConnect20.ocx
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - http://a.download.toontown.com/sv1.0.27.5/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O21 - SSODL: nopzet - {D11BA613-31F8-42DA-AA4C-75CBA99FAA5C} - C:\WINDOWS\nopzet.dll
O21 - SSODL: leorop - {0B7728A6-03CC-4309-A8E8-941FEBC1A9AF} - C:\WINDOWS\leorop.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pinnacle Systems Media Service (PinnacleSys.MediaServer) - Pinnacle Systems - c:\program files\pinnacle\shared files\programs\mediaserver\pmshost.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro AntiVirus Protection Service (tavsvc) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\tavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\AntiVirus 2007\Components\tmproxy.exe

--
End of file - 9548 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Please close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of SDFixFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet *after downloading the program and before scanning*.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and choose *Install* to extract it to its own folder on the Desktop. Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer 
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually; 
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear; 
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter". 
Choose your usual account. 

 Open the c:\SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
 Type *Y* to begin the script. 
 It will remove the Trojan Services then make some repairs to the registry and prompt you to press any key to Reboot. 
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
 Your system will take longer that normal to restart as the fixtool will be running and removing files. 
 When the desktop loads the Fixtool will complete the removal and display *Finished*, then press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons. 
 Finally open the SDFix folder on your desktop and copy and paste the contents of the results file *Report.txt* back onto the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------

